# Drive select button on right or left, confused!



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

So as some of you are aware I have been looking out for a TT Quattro S-Tronic S-line, one thing I have come across is the drive select button being on either right or left? What determines this?
















Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

I believe there was a change but not sure which model year. Earlier cars (certainly mine which is a 2015 model) has it on the right and I think they changed it after a certain year (MY17?) presumably to cut costs as they can use the same centre console buttons for both left and right hand drive.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

I have TT Quattro from January 2015 and the button is on the left side (closer to me).
Im not from UK so my steering wheel is on the left side. However your two pictures seem to be both from right side steering wheel positions.
My TT was manufactured in Hungary (Gyor) in 2015.
Prob decided to cut the cost of manufacturing and use a single console.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

My 11/17 RHD car has it on the left. I thought it was odd having to reach over bt mapped drive select to the spare button on the steering wheel so wasn't a biggy.

I don't really use it now anyway. I prefer to run in individual with everything in dynamic but the gearbox and flip between auto/sport on the gearlever.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

zooks said:


> My 11/17 RHD car has it on the left. I thought it was odd having to reach over bt mapped drive select to the spare button on the steering wheel so wasn't a biggy.
> 
> I don't really use it now anyway. I prefer to run in individual with everything in dynamic but the gearbox and flip between auto/sport on the gearlever.


Do you still experience the spare button not working from time to time? Happens about once/twice a week for me. Its annoying.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

It was changed for MY17.
I have a MY16 (16-plate) and it's on the right, cars manufactured after that will have it on the left.

As suggested already I assume this is a cost saving measure to align manufacturing process regardless of destination country and drive side.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> zooks said:
> 
> 
> > My 11/17 RHD car has it on the left. I thought it was odd having to reach over bt mapped drive select to the spare button on the steering wheel so wasn't a biggy.
> ...


Yes I get that too. At first I thought it was because the car wouldn't allow it until fully warmed up but now I think its a glitch. Has anyone mapped the steering wheel button for another function and found the same thing?


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

EvilTed said:


> It was changed for MY17.
> I have a MY16 (16-plate) and it's on the right, cars manufactured after that will have it on the left.
> 
> As suggested already I assume this is a cost saving measure to align manufacturing process regardless of destination country and drive side.


Other way round mate my old mk3 TT which was made at end of 2015 had it on the left my new TTS which was made last August has it on the right near to my steering wheel. All RHD btw.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ChadW said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > Other way round mate my old mk3 TT which was made at end of 2015 had it on the left my new TTS which was made last August has it on the right near to my steering wheel. All RHD btw.


Do you have park assist and front parking sensors?

I think a possible explanation is the equipment you have fitted. The first picture (with a full set of buttons) provided has buttons arranged:
[Park Assist] [Front Parking Sensors]


Spoiler



[Hazards] [Traction] [Auto Stop/Start] [Drive Select]

Whereas second picture (with blanks to the right):
[Drive Select] [Auto Stop/Start] [Traction] [Hazard]


Spoiler



[Blank] [Blank]

Can anyone provide a picture (presumably from RHD vehicle) with drive select on the right, but *with* blank buttons on the *left*? My current hypothesis is no such configuratiosn exist - Instead the design philosophy is that buttons are *always* filled left to right.

At the moment I can't offer a great explanation why optional buttons (Park assist, Front Parking Sensors) wern't placed at the right to minimize number of button top designs. Perhaps because these features are deemed more frequently used, and so having to have LHD owners reach over to access them was deemed unacceptable? Where they are on a RHD car, if fitted, I do not know.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

pcbbc said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > EvilTed said:
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler



I don't have park assist or front sensors yet my drive select is on the right.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

ChadW said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > It was changed for MY17.
> ...


This is the cat amongst the pigeons then. My MY16 is definitely on the right.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

> his is the cat amongst the pigeons then. My MY16 is definitely on the right.


Agreed. Doesn't seem to be any logic to this:

Venom7000 - January 2015 LHD TT = LEFT
minsTTerman - ? 2015 = RIGHT
ChadW - Late 2015 RHD TT = LEFT
EvilTed - MY16 = RIGHT
pcbbc - February 2017 RHD TTS = LEFT
ChadW - August 2017 RHD TTS = RIGHT
zooks - November 17 RHD = LEFT

Seems to be whatever they have in the pars bin...


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

My August 2015 RHD TT has it on the Right! I don't have the parking sensor or park assist button


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

mines is on the far left on MY17. (TTS)
annoying really as too far away.


----------



## Kenny. (Dec 30, 2014)

Mine is Left, my18 TTS :? Doesn't seem to make any sense!
Also my * button also has temperamental days then works fine for a week or so?


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Kenny. said:


> Also my * button also has temperamental days then works fine for a week or so?


Yeah F1spacemonkey and myself have both had that problem too. Mine works most of the time but can be a bit flaky.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Kenny. said:


> Mine is Left, my18 TTS :? Doesn't seem to make any sense!
> Also my * button also has temperamental days then works fine for a week or so?


same as mines.. when it happens I use the far left button and seems to reset it then resort back to the steering wheel ☆ button.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

OP my car is 2015 January and I HAVE Parking sensors and parking assist. (all of the buttons on my command console are mapped to something). If that helps.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

my 65 plate , has park assist, so all buttons used, and it is on the right (RHD). I map the * buutton to voice nav guidance on/off


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

I can't say I have ever need to use this button. I have my settings set how I want them and unless I was on track I don't think I'd ever change them. 
Currently running dynamic everything with comfort steering and suspension. I find the car has more grip and better steering feel with these in comfort. To adjust for my driving style I just choose between S/D or M on the stronic.

Oh and mine is a late 2015 and has the button on the right.


----------

